# How to clean exhaust ports/face...What else should i do?



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

I have the exhaust manifold off right now. I'm installing a new manifold, new studs, new nuts, new gaskets, new valve/rocker gasket, new EGR tube, new secondary air tube. 

While i have this apart, the exhaust ports and face are black. Obviously it should be cleaned before putting on the new gasket and exhaust manifold...Whats the best way to clean this without getting dirt and crap into the head?

What else should i do if anything while all of this is apart. I probably owe $1,000 to the swear jar so i don't want to have to go through this again anytime soon....


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Not to side track, but how hard was it to get the manifold off? Do you have AC? (it interferes) Doing the very same thing very soon.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Actually the last owner had a Pace Setters header on that I was removing. I was pretty cheerful as everything was coming apart like clockwork. I was wondering what i was going to do with the rest of the hour I thought it would take....boy was that wrong....

The EGR tube and secondary air tube were completely rusted into the header....In order to get a better grip on the nut holding the EGR tube in, i needed a long wrench but the way the nut was positioned, the wrench was being blocked by the valve/rocker arm cover.....It was starting to leak a little anyway so i took it off...Now I was able to get the wrench on it but it was still completely frozen on and i rounded the corners trying some leverage...I tried torching it, PB Blasting it....I tried asking, i tried swearing...

So then i had to cut the pipe (boy is that hardened steel!) and remove the EGR and order myself a new pipe.

When i finally got everything removed, i did manage to get the EGR tube loose from the headers after attaching locking pliars and practically stepping on them....The secondary air tube is completely gone though...There's not even a sign of nut anymore and i never even attempted to remove that...So I had to order one of those as well.

So to answer your question, the job is not bad at all....as long as the installer used anti-seize on the emissions stuff....


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry, I got on my rant and I forgot to answer your question fully...Yes i have air condition and it really wasn't in the way too much for the headers...I would consider it a minor inconvenience. That may be different for headers vs a manifold though...


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks! THis is the original manifold on mine, who knows how this will go, but I have a hard time justifying 160 in labor for a 100 dollar part! or 400+ for a clutch job...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

cjserio said:


> While i have this apart, the exhaust ports and face are black. Obviously it should be cleaned before putting on the new gasket and exhaust manifold...Whats the best way to clean this without getting dirt and crap into the head?


Stuff the ports with rags and use a power wire rotary brush to gently clean the surfaces. Don't bother cleaning the ports as they'll get dirty again upon use.


----------

